# Getting wife pregnant without her knowing



## nordicwarrior (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm worried that my wife will leave me for another woman. So I have thought about telling her I'm getting a vasectomy but not actually getting one so she would stop using birth control pills and I can make her pregnant.

If I did this will she stay with me?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

That's a horrible idea. Bring a kid into the mess? Do you realize that a child is a human who deserves better?

If she is going to leave you, she will leave you with or without a child.

If she is going to stay, she will stay with or without a child.

Plus... a lie like that is about as morally low as a person can get.

In some jurisdictions, it's considered rape. A woman has the right to make a choice as to whether or not she wants her body to go through a pregnancy.

Snap out of it man!!!!


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

There's a story to tell the kid when they grow up.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I'm sorry, but to me that is just about the most horrible thing you can do to a person. Assuming she is not willing to have an abortion, you are considering forcing a life-long commitment to raise a child on someone who may not want it. It is a crime beyond any infidelity, beyond rape. Her life will never be the same. 

Its not that children are bad, anymore than sex is bad - but forcing either on someone is terrible. 


If she leaves, then she leaves, your relationship was not meant to be. If you would consider such a tactic, you clearly don't love her. You will meet someone else, maybe someone you love, who's happiness you willingly put before your own.


I know you haven't done this yet. I am not accusing you, just trying to get you to realize how appalling a suggestion it is. You are not evil for having thought about it; many people have all sorts of horrible thoughts. But there is no hell deep enough for you if you do it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

nordicwarrior,

Don't beat yourself up over having this though. We all have strange thoughts when things are bad. What matters are the actions we take. 

Don't do this. As much as you are in pain, your pain will be 100 times worse if you do this.

So just shake your heard, get rid of the thought and move on.


----------



## Leobwin (Apr 28, 2012)

nordicwarrior said:


> I'm worried that my wife will leave me for another woman. So I have thought about telling her I'm getting a vasectomy but not actually getting one so she would stop using birth control pills and I can make her pregnant.
> 
> If I did this will she stay with me?


I see what you did there, with gender reversal. Clever.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Leobwin said:


> I see what you did there, with gender reversal. Clever.


I don't see the gender reversal for two reasons:

1) The OP has been talking about his wife watching lesbian porn.

2) Men (not all men but a significant number) have used impregnating women as a way to trap them since the dawn of time.


----------



## Leobwin (Apr 28, 2012)

Elegirl, pregnancy entrapment is a sword that swings both ways, yes?

Wasn't aware of the OP's backstory, due to my unfamiliarity with the Tapatalk interface.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I don't see the gender reversal for two reasons:
> 
> 1) The OP has been talking about his wife watching lesbian porn.
> 
> 2) Men (not all men but a significant number) have used impregnating women as a way to trap them since the dawn of time.


I don't know, I think it's a weirdo enough idea to suggest gender reversal.:wink2:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

This thread smells like an underpass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

NOOOOO! this is a horrible idea and will NOT get you the results you want.

There is nothing in the world that would force her to stay with you, as opposed to taking her unplanned child and go to another woman, What's worse is that when she does leave, she will be rightfully angry and bitter towards you for your lies and deceit, making any co-parenting of a child (you don't really want either) unbelievable painful.

And the only one who will suffer is the child. Parenthood does not stop someone from being attracted to the same sex.

Honestly, is this even for real?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I personally know two different women who left marriages with their young children to live as lesbians. A woman who wants to be with another woman will be with another woman. 

Have you considered that getting her pregnant against her will could lead to abortion? Or that she may leave anyway and then you're on the hook for child support? Or that, if you had a shared child and she did leave, you'd be stuck trying to get along with her and her partners at every school function, family gathering, kid birthdays, etc?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

NW,

I know you are desperate, and perhaps even feeling unlucky in having this occur twice, but this is a horrible idea.

You DO NOT want to pay child support to a lesbian couple who are raising your child.

Tamat


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
people may have thought "gender reversal" because it is a trick some women have used in the past (its easier for a woman to pull off).

I consider it equally evil, regardless of the genders. 




EleGirl said:


> I don't see the gender reversal for two reasons:
> 
> 1) The OP has been talking about his wife watching lesbian porn.
> 
> 2) Men (not all men but a significant number) have used impregnating women as a way to trap them since the dawn of time.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm starting to think this isn't real. If it is, you are seriously in need of professional help. Getting it should be your first priority. If you continue to post it would be more beneficial if you stick to onet thread and actually respond to others posts and give more information.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

If you could get her pregnant by another man without her knowing, well that would be far more interesting! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

nordicwarrior said:


> I'm worried that my wife will leave me for another woman. So I have thought about telling her I'm getting a vasectomy but not actually getting one so she would stop using birth control pills and I can make her pregnant.
> 
> If I did this will she stay with me?


Better still. Get the other woman pregnant without her knowing!

Good luck champ!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Or you get pregnant without anyone knowing ...

Seriously, are you crazy ?

Have you thought this through at all ? Its so bad as to almost be a wind-up!


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

nordicwarrior said:


> I'm worried that my wife will leave me for another woman. So I have thought about telling her I'm getting a vasectomy but not actually getting one so she would stop using birth control pills and I can make her pregnant.
> 
> If I did this will she stay with me?


If she is smart, she will leave you just for considering such a deceitful asinine idea.

If she is devious, she will "accept" your genetic deposit, still leave you to be with her lesbian friend, and they will live happily ever after on a percentage of your money as income to support _their_ child.

It's isn't the middle ages anymore !
Can I nominate your idea for "the dumbest thing I've heard all year" award ?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Troll

Locking thread




spotthedeaddog said:


> If she is smart, she will leave you just for considering such a deceitful asinine idea.
> 
> If she is devious, she will "accept" your genetic deposit, still leave you to be with her lesbian friend, and they will live happily ever after on a percentage of your money as income to support _their_ child.
> 
> ...


----------

